# Guppies and algae waffers



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I was wondering does anyone feed their guppies algea waffers. mine love them. my albino catfish shares with them. is this a pretty good treat for them?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I've used them before on baby guppy fry, They all loved them.

Also my older ones always have their go at them when I put them in for my cories,

Even my betta's love them, Really come to think of it, Everything I have eats them with much zest


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I find my characins all eat these (and anything else frankly). If you look at the list of ingredients you'll probably find shrimp and other non-algae stuff in the algae/spurilina food and this is probably what attracts most of the fish. The algae they get is a bonus.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Once,out of curiosity,, I placed the skin from a bannana I ws eating into the tank to see if bristlenose would show any interest.I was somewhat surprised that the guppys that were in the tank at the time swarmed all over it. they appeared to very much enjoy the fleshy side of the skin. The bristlenose was not interested. I took out the skin after a half hour out of fear of polluting the water but for the half hour it was in the tank,, nearly every guppy in the tank was all over it .:dunno:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL. My guppies are little piggies and will eat anything.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a bag of algae wafers for our plecos to munch on (we have 3, one in each tank..one is over a foot long) and I've put them in all three tanks and the plecos have to compete with all the other fish...goldfish love them, our guppies love them, our mollies go absolutely nuts for them, and so do our corys and gouramis. My angelfish really dont seem to like them all too much, but I've seen them eat a small piece or two here and there.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I use them to feed my pleco in my freshwater tank and it seems that my mollies, tiger barbs, and swordtails love to nip that stuff too! So is it normal, not sure.. is it possible they like them.. seems so


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I;ll keep up feeding them the waffers.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I drop stuff in with my fish all the time,
Last night I had a bowl of noodles,
I dropped one long one in several tanks,
They spend the entire night working on that piece of noodle,
Woke up this morning , click on their lights and the first thing I see is these fish swimming with pieces sticking outta their mouths, You'd a thought they had found a treasure, trying to run from all the followers trying to steal it away,,,, It's all gone now, Not a trace in any tanks.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

thats neat. guess fish love different snacks.


----------

